# Christmas



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I know there is another thread put on earlier but I can't find it so....

Just went out the the bin and the house over the road house her put Christmas Wreath on the front door already.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I think the stress of the last two years has made people start early. I’ve been feeling a bit Christmassy this week but won’t get the decs out just yet.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

a few in my area decorated the front of their houses ages ago, I can't remember exactly when I first noticed but I have a feeling it was about mid September/beginning of October time. It's just a few steady lights and its a cheerful sight.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I *may* have bought myself some new goodies for the tree. My tree is bonkers, so I'm adding to the madness of it. I love my tree so much I can't tell you (it comes from years of not having one I think). It has 1980s Pifco lights and baubles from family and all over the world on our travels and anything pretty I just can't resist. So there's no co-ordinated tree here. 

I've seen a few trees up as I've been going to and from work but not as many as last year so far.


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

I got my tree out of the loft this afternoon, and I'm putting it up tomorrow, as I have the day off work to wait for a plumber. Bonfire night is out of the way now, so it's officially Christmas in my eyes!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im feeling abit 'bah humbug!' about it all this year TBH. Last year I went to town with the decorations and really got into it (probably as a big FU to covid!LOL) but this year Im just not feeling it.
Most of my friends and family are also feeling the same way....to much gross commercialism and waste that adds to the plastic floating about the world.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Had a phone chat with daughter yesterday about Christmas. The sort of plan was for them to come here for a few days. Added complication has arisen in that they have been asked to look after a friends dog for about 10 days. No issues with them and dog coming here, however. Dog is a young standard poodle, full of beans and very playful. Isla may be 8 but is equally full of beans and very playful. Two large dogs trying to hurtle around the house with me and the dodgy leg didn’t sound a terribly good idea, but doable. But then add in a further complication in that I hope I will get the call to come in for the operation (I’m on the drop everything and come in list) I may not be in a fit state to cope with two daft dogs. So we had agreed to see how things were closer to the time and make a decision then. 
Then I found out that daughters fiancé’s parents will be on their own this year, so I said that they ought to go there for Christmas (they live nearby) and come to us after Christmas if I was ok
I’m fine with that, not bothered about seeing them on ‘the’ day, good to see them anytime and it would be a shame for fiancé’s parents to be on their own.
So as far as Christmas decs are concerned it will be very little, perhaps just something twinkly somewhere. Last year someone in the village organised a decorated window trail through the village. Households taking part decorated a window that could be seen from the road so that people walking through the village could see them. Great for young children to see. Not heard if that will be organised again


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I like Christmas. It is what you make of it. I enjoy the decorations and the festive mood, the Christmas songs. Yes there is a lot of commercialism, but there has been for decades. If buying gifts for people bring you joy and you don't overstretch yourself where is the harm. 
You need holidays that lift the spirits a bit. Especially at a dark cold time of year.

November is a tad early, we start decorating soon as it is December


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Some people around here decorate early because of the risk of deep snow interfering with being able to do it, if they wait much longer.

When I did decorate, I always did it the weekend after (American) Thanksgiving. I haven't done any for years though. Frist because Queen Eva was a kitten and wanted to chew everything but after that, it was just too much work. Put it all up, take it all down, ugh. Maybe after I retire I'll find enjoyment in all that again.

I'm glad other people decorate though so I have the pleasure of enjoying their masterpieces, even a wreath on a door. 

Around here right now though too many neighbors have rotting pumpkins still displayed. I wish they'd clean them up. That kind of stuff draws rats.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I am on annual leave in the first week of December, so I suspect the decorations will be going up then...I am having to resist the urge to buy more festive things! I'll probably fail to resist - but so many of my baubles are passed through the family (heck, our tree is a cast off, better I use it than it goes to the tip) that I don't feel too bad about waste. 

I do hope we have a decorations thread again, I do love to see everyone's trees. 

(I am desperately trying to resist the urge to buy a family of lit reindeer for the front lawn..! It's so tempting. I know. I know.)


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Im feeling abit 'bah humbug!' about it all this year TBH. Last year I went to town with the decorations and really got into it (probably as a big FU to covid!LOL) but this year Im just not feeling it.
> Most of my friends and family are also feeling the same way....to much gross commercialism and waste that adds to the plastic floating about the world.


The same and I'm a bit uncertain about fairy lights as they use energy. We have solar ones all year but plug in ones for Xmas. I don't do the whole house like a bloody grotto but may remove some of them. I have my rag rug wreathes and we have an old table top tree but I might buy a driftwood one and donate the old one.

I'm very much about gifting experiences or lasting things so a book subscription. One benefit of my family excluding me from their gifting is I don't have to buy plastic stuff. But I do struggle with with it emotionally a bit and for some reason a bit more this year. I've signed up to deliver food hampers with my bike trailer as a distraction.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I know there is another thread put on earlier but I can't find it so....
> 
> Just went out the the bin and the house over the road house her put Christmas Wreath on the front door already.


I thought there was! What happened to it?

oh I found it - JL advert one!


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

My husband and I love christmas and go quite full on with the decorations! I've never had a whole house to decorate before, so this year should be fun! So far I've only put tinsel on the stairs (which Ardath is greatly enjoying tearing up, of course). Need to figure out how we're going to attach our other decorations to the walls/ceiling without causing cosmetic damage.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I didn't have decorations last year and am umming and ahhing over if I bother this year.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

We usually put up a big tree and my daughter always admired it so last year I gave her it and bought a 4ft one from balsam hill. It looks realistic and will last me forever. The baubles we put on are a mix of old and new. The old ones hold special memories and hanging them up takes me back in time. One or 2 are 42yrs old, I bought them for the xmas tree we bought when my son was born. I remember it was a silver tree, all the rage in the seventies. Then we had real trees, they made a mess but the best part was going shopping with the kids for it. We usually put our decs up the second week of December. Soon enough for me.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> I didn't have decorations last year and am umming and ahhing over if I bother this year.


We are only putting a small tree, candle type lights in the front window and a family air loom that was Mom's which is 84 years old and goes up every years, then the cards.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lucy2020 said:


> My husband and I love christmas and go quite full on with the decorations! I've never had a whole house to decorate before, so this year should be fun! So far I've only put tinsel on the stairs (which Ardath is greatly enjoying tearing up, of course). Need to figure out how we're going to attach our other decorations to the walls/ceiling without causing cosmetic damage.


Tinsel really isn't safe around pets. It can cause al kinds of havoc if they ingest it.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

My family love Christmas! We put the tree and decorations up the first weekend in December while we play a Christmas CD. Our children have favourite decorations that we have bought over the years. Some have lovely memories such as some little arty glass Christmas tree shaped hanging decorations that the children chose when we were on holiday in Norfolk years ago. 
Our son always puts the star on the top as it was his job starting as a toddler. My husband used to lift him up to do it but now he is the same height as my husband it's definitely not necessary!!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

One of my Sons made me an angel years and years ago, when he was small.

I still put in on the tree, even though it bears no resemblance to an angel anymore!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I *may* have bought myself some new goodies for the tree. My tree is bonkers, so I'm adding to the madness of it. I love my tree so much I can't tell you (it comes from years of not having one I think). It has 1980s Pifco lights and baubles from family and all over the world on our travels and anything pretty I just can't resist. So there's no co-ordinated tree here.


I'd love a lovely big tree but the thought of putting all the decorations on it then having to take them all off and put it away, no I can't do it anymore and having one already decorated I have no where to store one.

So as I said early it's a small tree with lights on that folds down into a large shoe box.

I do put a wreath on the front door.

All go up this year on the 2nd Saturday of December.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I done it... I've written all my Christmas cards, so Christmas is almost done.

_*edited for missing a word out*_


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

For many years our tree went up when I got fed up of the kids nagging for it 

Must be mellowing in old age as I treated myself to a nice tree a few years ago. 

It takes a lot of huffing and puffing to get it from the attic, put up and then decorated. I spread it over a few days, fluffing it, tweaking things. 

Me and dd have decided next week we'll make a start


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

We are getting our Christmas Tree the first week of December.
The earliest we’ve ever got it.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Just went for a walk round the block and noticed that people are starting to put up Christmas lights. They look lovely and so cheerful. I love the blow up Santa and reindeer. Im just wondering if those who put up massive displays will be able to afford the electricity!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

They quietly turned on the Christmas lights in our town on Wed. Usually they are turned on Saturday night with Carol singers and a carnival atmosphere.I think they don't want big crowds gathering in town yet. It's lovely to see them they cheer me up but when they're turned off in January it's dark and dismal.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

margy said:


> They quietly turned on the Christmas lights in our town on Wed. Usually they are turned on Saturday night with Carol singers and a carnival atmosphere.I think they don't want big crowds gathering in town yet. It's lovely to see them they cheer me up but when they're turned off in January it's dark and dismal.


 Same here the lights suddenly were turned on. They did hold an outside event for something else at the weekend although social distancing was enforced, though that could be health and safety reasons as there were lots of fire pits for the event.

I don't miss the light switch on due to the fireworks that came with them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Christmas romantic Hallmark slushy films in full effect in the Funkin Household  

Making plans for decorating too...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m so ready to step into Christmas but am waiting until 1st so I don’t get fed up of the decs.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Christmas has arrived The Coca Cola truck has just been on TV


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I have prepared husband's advent calendar. He says it's mean to have it up already…I think it shows strength to ignore the chocolate


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Kevin is back


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Christmas has arrived The Coca Cola truck has just been on TV


My son used to say the same thing.


----------



## Dick Tracy (Nov 9, 2021)

Normally love getting everything ready for Christmas.
Got absolutely no humph at all this year,. Can't even be bothered to think about which rooms to do. If I can get away with it I won't even bother.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There's a few up round here, we won't be putting our tree up until the 2nd week of December.

I'm not usually a fan of overly decorated houses but there's one I pass when walking a client that amuses me, there's barely an inch of garden left under all the Christmas things, & it's so random & unique looking.

There's also a life sized Santa on the roof that always makes me do a double take think it's an actual man!

I'm glad I'll not be the one getting it all packed away afterwards though.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Christmas has arrived The Coca Cola truck has just been on TV


Ah yes, Coca Cola celebrating another year of tax avoidance, creating water shortages in Mexico and using child labour by seducing with a catchy tune and Xmas jingles. I imagine it'll add a few more to their lobbying list to get around animal welfare issues whilst destroying rain forest through palm oil sourced from dubious sources. Oh and plastic pollution. Bah Humbug and no cheer to them at all.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> Ah yes, Coca Cola celebrating another year of tax avoidance, creating water shortages in Mexico and using child labour by seducing with a catchy tune and Xmas jingles. I imagine it'll add a few more to their lobbying list to get around animal welfare issues whilst destroying rain forest through palm oil sourced from dubious sources. Oh and plastic pollution. Bah Humbug and no cheer to them at all.


To be honest. Yes coca cola as a company is bad, you wonder how all that stuff seems to not affect them. I never buy their stuff. 
But for me and lots this ad has been around for years and years, since I was a kid. It's become tradition to have that jingle. It doesn't make people bad, nor should they made to feel ashamed for feeling nostalgic about an ad.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

9


MollySmith said:


> Ah yes, Coca Cola celebrating another year of tax avoidance, creating water shortages in Mexico and using child labour by seducing with a catchy tune and Xmas jingles. I imagine it'll add a few more to their lobbying list to get around animal welfare issues whilst destroying rain forest through palm oil sourced from dubious sources. Oh and plastic pollution. Bah Humbug and no cheer to them at all.


*

I admit I drink Coca Cola I like it and other brands are rubbish, so I'll keep on drinking it rightly or wrongly I won't change Everything you have said can be put down to dozens if not hundreds of other big companies that we all use everyday and may not know.

And I love their Christmas ad.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> 9*
> 
> I admit I drink Coca Cola I like it and other brands are rubbish, so I'll keep on drinking it rightly or wrongly I won't change Everything you have said can be put down to dozens if not hundreds of other big companies that we all use everyday and may not know.
> 
> And I love their Christmas ad.


All the more reason to find out then you can made educated choices about what you buy. Ignorance isn't bliss for others . As a consumer you could always ask them why they put the safety and welfare of children over profit.

We politely beg to disagree @Happy Paws2 I think they're awful but realise some like the stuff.



HarlequinCat said:


> To be honest. Yes coca cola as a company is bad, you wonder how all that stuff seems to not affect them. I never buy their stuff.
> But for me and lots this ad has been around for years and years, since I was a kid. It's become tradition to have that jingle. It doesn't make people bad, nor should they made to feel ashamed for feeling nostalgic about an ad.


Maybe the impact of the reports on the litter stuck with me a lot more than others and the nostalgia sticks a bit.

I'm not saying don't enjoy the ad but ... yeah, Coca Cola are grim. Mind you Amazon.. best not get me started on that.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> All the more reason to find out then you can made educated choices about what you buy. Ignorance isn't bliss for others . As a consumer you could always ask them why they put the safety and welfare of children over profit. It's as easy as posting a reply to me on PF if you chose to do so.


You can't check everything.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> You can't check everything.


You would be standing in a supermarket a very long time checking into everything you buy


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I have to check a lot of food labels due to diabetes and various allergies and try to shop ethically, but admit I don't check everything. A lot of the eco-friendly stuff for sale just isn't effective so I'm not going to waste my money on it.
Anyway ...... this is supposed to be about Christmas, the most wonderful time of year!:Singing :Joyful
I love the Coca Cola ad but rarely drnk the stuff.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> You can't check everything.


I have a list of brands that I'll use as I know they're sound - it's pretty much in my head now it's been so long. I don't do offers in supermarkets when I can arsed to use them and if I do an online order it's seconds to check a new brand as I'm on my laptop. But then it's just two of us so we tend to have very similar shopping list so it's very little effort and I've had to anyway as I'm wheat intolerant and mostly plant based. I got used reading labels in the 80s when I went vegetarian and the internet saves me time. I'd never change a service like bank or power without looking up the Ethical Consumer report which are completely free to read (they also have reports on everything from biscuits to drink just by searching).

I do the same with Xmas presents. Himself has beer from a small brewery and a record rack from Etsy so I'm supporting local. I've asked for a book subscription from a local bookshop. I'll cook from the veg box or rob stuff from my dad's allotment.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> You would be standing in a supermarket a very long time checking into everything you buy


Nope, in and out in 30 mins tops esp at the moment and defiantly at Xmas if I go at all - see my reply above. Seriously if I had to stand for hours in a supermarket (well I rarely use them)... I run a business, care for my parents, a dog and husband to annoy. I have other things to do and shops make me anxious at the moment hence a list. It really isn't hard! But I'd be ill if I had gluten, really p*ssed if I had meat and very annoyed if some dodgy cleaning brand got into my house (Ecover... Method) that greenwashed when I could control it.

(adding some festive tinsel to my reply @SusieRainbow ...!)


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh that was a tongue in cheek comment...

I spend a little time if there is a new food checking there are no tomatoes at all.
Basically I buy cheap and tomato free, you'd be surprised the amount of food they bulk up with tomatoes


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> Oh that was a tongue in cheek comment...
> 
> I spend a little time if there is a new food checking there are no tomatoes at all.
> Basically I buy cheap and tomato free, you'd be surprised the amount of food they bulk up with tomatoes


as was my reply  We're all good - apart from tinsel.. I mean OMG that stuff.... :Bag

I remember now that you can't have tomatoes, that must be very tricky for shopping, and very difficult to navigate going out for meals too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Back to Christmas...

A house just up the road looks like the Blackpool lights  and over the road has a flashing lights wreath on the door and their tree all light up in the window.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know, I know, I shouldn't but I can't help myself…someone had to come home with me!










I've always loved cute little things since being a small girl. We could never have anything as there was no money for such frivolous purchases. Two new mice came home too along with a toadstool for them to live under. Our kitchen has a sort of Scandi/woodland festive them. I think the deer will live in the lounge so I can see it a lot, maybe by the tree…

I do appreciate festive tat is not ideal, I do, but sometimes I cave in and my heart overrules my head.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know, I know, I shouldn't but I can't help myself…someone had to come home with me!
> 
> View attachment 479758
> 
> ...


He's very sweet Mrs F. Of course you had to bring him home with you


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

That little reindeer is adorable, you would need a heart of stone to leave him behind!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know, I know, I shouldn't but I can't help myself…someone had to come home with me!
> 
> View attachment 479758
> 
> ...


Agree with the rest! Can't leave the reindeer alone!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know, I know, I shouldn't but I can't help myself…someone had to come home with me!
> 
> View attachment 479758
> 
> ...


I want her...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I want her...




I couldn't resist. I sort of wanted two but couldn't really justify it! I saw a pair in the window of a shop when I was running past a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

No tree again for me this year due to the monster Kato! He would probably eat it, break it or injure himself on it so I can't risk it. I will have lights up & decorate my mantlepiece. Last year was the first year in my life I didn't have one & I missed it so much

Am spending Christmas at my sister's again & have done all my present shopping. All online again .... some from Amazon but I did balance that by buying handmade stuff from Etsy as well. I hate shopping so no way am I doing it in RL when I could browse in the comfort of my own home. 

It's been a really tough year so am looking forward to spending a few days with my family


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I couldn't resist. I sort of wanted two but couldn't really justify it! I saw a pair in the window of a shop when I was running past a couple of weeks ago...


There was two and you only had the one of them fancy splitting them up..


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha, no it's okay, there was a whole herd


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I love seeing people's Christmas trees twinkling through their windows.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

margy said:


> I love seeing people's Christmas trees twinkling through their windows.


It's one of the things I miss about walking to work!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know, I know, I shouldn't but I can't help myself…someone had to come home with me!
> 
> View attachment 479758
> 
> ...


I love him! You have to name him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> I love him! You have to name him.


Haha, we had this very conversation yesterday.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> I love him! You have to name him.





Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha, we had this very conversation yesterday.


ForestWomble?!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> ForestWomble?!


??


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> ??


My name suggestion for @Mrs Funkin 's deer!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> My name suggestion for @Mrs Funkin 's deer!


Oh! *realisation dawns* 
Got it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I could resist no longer and the tree is up. I love my tree. It's full of memories and old proper fairy lights from Woolies.

No close ups yet, as I will jog about with it tomorrow to get it just right - but the first pass is pretty good I think.

Oscar just wanted his tea


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I am jealous @Mrs Funkin We are a way off getting decorations out as decided I needed to do some decorating first. Wish I'd just put the tree up instead!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

It looks lovely @Mrs Funkin! I keep thinking maybe I should chance a tree then Kato eats/breaks something & a realise what a silly idea that would be


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I could resist no longer and the tree is up. I love my tree. It's full of memories and old proper fairy lights from Woolies.
> 
> No close ups yet, as I will jog about with it tomorrow to get it just right - but the first pass is pretty good I think.
> 
> ...


Looks perfect to me. Lovely and Christmasy.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> It looks lovely @Mrs Funkin! I keep thinking maybe I should chance a tree then Kato eats/breaks something & a realise what a silly idea that would be


This year I'm not as worried about the dogs (Echo was surprisingly indifferent to the tree) so much as I am Newt, Morgan's kitten.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> This year I'm not as worried about the dogs (Echo was surprisingly indifferent to the tree) so much as I am Newt, Morgan's kitten.


Surprisingly Archer has never bothered with the tree. Despite being an OTT dog & ball obsessed he has barely glanced at it over the years. But Kato is a little sh*t & eats everything he can. he's had to have 2 ops this year for ingesting various things, the last time I wasn't aware he managed to get something until I realised he had a blockage so was rushed in for emergency surgery.

Maybe if I muzzle him & tie him up so he literally can't move then I can have a tree 

A new kitten? How lovely but a disaster for Christmas decorations!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Put the Christmas Wreath on the front door this morning, only because I was checking what batteries I need for the window decoration and the mini tree lights and couldn't be bothered to struggle to put it back on top of the wardrobe.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Well my young next door neighout has put a light up wreath on her front door and a mini tree by the door (very Instagram). The older couple across the road have put a large real tree and a couple of those light up reindeer skeletons on the front, should look lovely when it goes dark. I think I'm going to give it another week though......


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Not getting my decorations down again this year, but am planning on making a few decorations so I have something. 
Might go over the top next year on the decorations


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> I love him! You have to name him.


ooh me too!. I want one.

I have a first world problem. I cant decide between a tin of Roses and Quality street. perhaps I'll get both !


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I got a Celebrations and a Heroes…only £5.99 for two in Morrison’s if you have one near you (Roses and QS are in the offer too).


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

This is Rudolf. he was supposed to go outside in the front garden but I thought it was too cold for him


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> ooh me too!. I want one.
> 
> I have a first world problem. I cant decide between a tin of Roses and Quality street. perhaps I'll get both !


One for Christmas and the other for the New Year. Problem solved!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I got a Celebrations and a Heroes…only £5.99 for two in Morrison's if you have one near you (Roses and QS are in the offer too).


.

Thats a good price, I'm getting mine from Asda in my delivery . Its not really the price thats the problem . Its me being greedy and eating the chocs for breakfast, lunch and dinner .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

SbanR said:


> One for Christmas and the other for the New Year. Problem solved!


Excellent , why didnt I think of that.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

OH got a voucher for Thornton’s so this meant him sending choccies to various family members and getting a big box for us. Yippee


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The mice have invaded the kitchen!!
























I cannot help myself when it comes to mice…


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> The mice have invaded the kitchen!!
> 
> View attachment 479933
> View attachment 479934
> ...


So cute but Oscar's sleeping on the job!

What's that Iron man stuff in the second photo Mrs F?

Oops,just twigged. They're hubby's medals and Not attached to the packets behind


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

They are Very Special Ironman medals form the World Championships in Hawaii - they are leaning on leis from the same trips (one was given to him by an islander and the other was his finisher lei from the race) and his trophy from winning his age group at Ironman UK. They are so special to us they don't go, even for Christmas


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@Mrs Funkin you said mice...these are out every year.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> The mice have invaded the kitchen!!
> 
> View attachment 479933
> View attachment 479934
> ...


How are you with _real _mice? Did you hear the story of me finding a dead mouse in my shopping bag, courtesy of my cat?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

First bit of Christmas up. This is in my office, so what people will see on video calls 

think I need way more bling..


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> How are you with _real _mice? Did you hear the story of me finding a dead mouse in my shopping bag, courtesy of my cat?


Errrm, I don't know! I've never met one in real life (though we did have one in our larder when we moved here, it kept eating the Mini Cheddars!). Nope, never heard the Dead Mouse story...!!!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Looking round my house, and think it's a real throwback to the 80/90s with ceiling decorations but love it!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Friends up the road had got to a point of tolerating the mice up in the attic mainly because he couldn’t stop them getting in (old cottage with lots of holes I guess).
Then he discovered that mice had got down a wall and into a fitted cupboard where he was storing about £50 stash of posh coffee, some of which we had given them. It’s now a no holds barred trying to get rid of them


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> Looking round my house, and think it's a real throwback to the 80/90s with ceiling decorations but love it!


We always had those - I saw some in the charity shop last week and was rather tempted.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I got asked today, do I have a Christmas jumper for every day in December … I don't. I think I need more! 
This was today's.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> @Mrs Funkin you said mice...these are out every year.
> View attachment 480008


This is my sugar mouse bought in 1989 and still sits in my tree to this day. You can just make him out on the left of the tree as my son and daughter are opening their presents. I pack him away very carefully every year, Christmas wouldn't be the same without him sitting up there


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've faffed a bit more with the tree today and have put out more decorations. I think we are about there...I'll do some more pictures tomorrow, so that you can all join in with my festive tat


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh hi SugarMouse  I love this @margy - I "promoted" my favourite decoration today on the tree


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

Every year on 1st December to try and get into Xmas mood I always set up our Xmas village. Made by my sister-in-law long before she died. Just looking at the original newspaper we pack it in and they are dated 1994. It still has the original lights, haven't even replaced a bulb. It's the only one left of the few that she made that she made. She had her own kiln and moulded everything herself.
















Hope this gets me in the mood.
I should have said one of our boxers used to help himself to the boy throwing the snowball and when he realised it wouldn't eat well he left it. Never a tooth mark on it. That was our Sam.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That's beautiful @Jim40 what a lovely family treasure to have.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's beautiful @Jim40 what a lovely family treasure to have.


That's lovely, too have something like that, that you can put put ever year and have happy memories of her.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I cannot help myself when it comes to mice…


That is supercute!! I have a friend who is the same way with robins....she has a row of them lined up on her fireplace!



SusieRainbow said:


> How are you with _real _mice? Did you hear the story of me finding a dead mouse in my shopping bag, courtesy of my cat?


I mananged to get rid of my mouse problem:Smug....now I just have the rat problem left.:Shifty
They are determined to make a nest behind my fitted bathroom cabinets and occasionally pop out to eat a bar of soap or poop in my laundry!:Wideyed Im currently deterring them by sprinkling peppermint EO everywhere.
I mean, thats christmassy right?? the smell of peppermint!!?:Woot:Bored

Going to put up some decorations this weekend I think. I dont think I can be bothered doing the whole 6ft tree though as its a pain to find somewhere to squeeze it in. Luckily I have a 3ft tree too for when I CBA with the bigger boy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Peppermint? Absolutely @catz4m8z - just like the smell of candy canes


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Peppermint? Absolutely @catz4m8z - just like the smell of candy canes


And now I'm craving candy canes, thanks!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I don’t think I’ve ever had a candy cane! Assume it’s like rock tho?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Psygon said:


> I don't think I've ever had a candy cane! Assume it's like rock tho?


s://www.amazon.co.uk/candy-cane/s?k=candy+cane
They are seriously yummy! But not sugar-free.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I assume the same @Psygon - I always see them on the slushy Christmas films I watch though


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I've had more mice invade my already mouse invaded sewing room 










Then the usual bittersweet creation of the mini Santas. These were husband's mum's. We always used to do them with her, then as she got too poorly I did them for her. Now they live with us.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I walked into the lounge to see Oscar sitting on the table. I did wonder if he was thinking about leaping into the tree!










Here's my favourite decoration. We have two and I remember going to buy them in Woolies one Saturday afternoon with my Dad. He's no longer in the world either 










The tree is crazy. It changes each year. I have many old decorations on here from both our families. The fairy light tree topper is inherited. There are baubles from holidays and gifts and a set of 12 given to us as a wedding present called the Bride's Tree. If you have them on your tree each year, you will have happiness apparently.
























I quite like taking photos of the tree as it helps me see where I need to move things. I've already jigged a bit since the pictures…


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The hallway is more festive this year too. The boxes are a new addition - couldn't decide about them and them popped some lights inside and now I really like them.

















I had also bought two new Gisela baubles with cats but didn't want them to be lost on the tree, so added them to the stars and hearts along the stairs 

















I think I'm nearly done inside…now for the finishing touches to the outside


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Still decorating bit by bit. This is the shelves in one of our living rooms. Need it to be later so the lights show up properly :-D


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I want to live in all your houses.

I am limited in space owing to an obscene amount of books but I can offer colour coordination by spine. Once I have my mammogram over with next week, I’ll feel a bit more festive I hope.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> I want to live in all your houses.
> .


There are some very swanky looking crimble decs on display thats for sure!

(Im more of the 'throw tinsel at it' school of decorating!):Hilarious


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> There are some very swanky looking crimble decs on display thats for sure!
> 
> (Im more of the 'throw tinsel at it' school of decorating!):Hilarious


 I'm a let's get the ageing tiny tabletop tree from the loft and hope it works, oh here some baubles I can throw in a bowl artfully.

I do love to see others and we did used to do more. We're away on 3rd Jan for a few weeks (cheap rates!) and have been away for some of Xmas in the past so we've decreased it for that reason.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

All I’ve done is the Christmas cards


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh I love a bowl of baubles @MollySmith  I've done two this year. I remember when it first came into fashion, it was our only decoration for a long time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The front is twinkly now, too 










Our door wreath is really really old, gets the occasional new addition (last year the robin!).










Maybe that's me done now. There are other decs scattered around but not exciting 

Merry Christmas everyone! Show us your decorations too please.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I'm being a bit unfair to myself as I made rag rug wreaths last year (and a second in white and silver which I didn't photograph - I will) and I'm making little miniature one this year.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That's really cute  Did you do it with jelly rolls of fabric @MollySmith ? I wonder about making a summer one next year, as I have lots of little fabric scraps.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh hi SugarMouse  I love this @margy - I "promoted" my favourite decoration today on the tree





Mrs Funkin said:


> The front is twinkly now, too
> 
> View attachment 480077
> 
> ...


My daughter has made my door wreath this year. Her first time attempt at making one bless her. She told me half of it fell of in her car on the way here. I hope a sudden gust of wind doesn't destroy it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Isn't that lovely  Well done, daughter!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's really cute  Did you do it with jelly rolls of fabric @MollySmith ? I wonder about making a summer one next year, as I have lots of little fabric scraps.


It's with a kit from Ragged Life. I've been rag rug making for a few years after I bought the tools in a charity shop, and went to one of their workshops to learn how to do it.

The mini wreaths are very easy. I have so much fabric lying around the place, old tea towels, shirts and things. It's only coated, or stretchy stuff or denim that won't work. 
https://www.raggedlife.com/products/rag-rug-wreath-kit


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Finished my Christmas shopping, did it all online.
No wish to go into a shop.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I love seeing all the cars going by with their trees strapped on top.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2021)

I miss the Christmasy smell of a real Christmas tree. 


lorilu said:


> I love seeing all the cars going by with their trees strapped on top.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Christmas has properly arrived now


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Christmas has properly arrived now
> 
> View attachment 480153
> View attachment 480154
> View attachment 480155


Not really. Not a single real live Tonk in that tree


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just posted our Christmas cards, I know it's early but OH had a letter to post so he did posted them at the same time, he said the weather can do what it likes now he doesn't have to go out again, only to put the neighbours though their doors.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

All decorated here now...although I have ordered myself one of those candle bridges to go on the fireplace (if Im not having a sparkly tree this year then I still want some sparkly lights somewhere!).

Although sparkly lights arent always the answer. Walking the dogs this morning I noticed somebody had just chucked a load of blue lights all over their half dead hedge.  Just waiting for the day I see christmas lights on a wheelie bin now!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> only to put the neighbours though their doors


Oh dear! What have your neighbours done to annoy your OH??
Or is it @rona missing apostrophe getting highly infectious?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Oh dear! What have your neighbours done to annoy your OH??
> Or is it @rona missing apostrophe getting highly infectious?


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SbanR said:


> Oh dear! What have your neighbours done to annoy your OH??


Why...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2021)

Edit


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

To spread a little cheer we decided at work in our little department that we wouldn't do a Secret Santa this year, we would do something for charity instead. So I found a local women's charity and we collected all kinds of things from their list. The women who access the centre get an appointment and get to fill a Christmas stocking for their children and a tote bag for themselves.

We are only a small department - and I've no idea if people donated or didn't - but look at all the things we got. I think it's brilliant


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> To spread a little cheer we decided at work in our little department that we wouldn't do a Secret Santa this year, we would do something for charity instead. So I found a local women's charity and we collected all kinds of things from their list. The women who access the centre get an appointment and get to fill a Christmas stocking for their children and a tote bag for themselves.
> 
> We are only a small department - and I've no idea if people donated or didn't - but look at all the things we got. I think it's brilliant
> 
> View attachment 480327


That's lovely I'm sure they will be grateful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Boxer123 - I just am glad that we could do something to help


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

SbanR said:


> Or is it @rona missing apostrophe getting highly infectious?


OMG  Will we have to wear mask and isolate ?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> OMG  Will we have to wear mask and isolate ?


Yes


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

SbanR said:


> Yes


Well, I,m not going to , so there :Hilarious


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We have donated a Xmas meal box via our veg box company to a family in need and they've had over 260 boxes bought which makes about 1,600 meals. It's amazing!!! On Petty Things That Annoy you, a few hundred posts back, I mentioned that my family gift to each other and leave us out because we don't have kids and nobody asked or gave us a choice (they're great for broken down cars but they don't do mental health or so called failure) so we've bought this veg box instead and I'll let them know we did this in our Xmas cards. 

My friends and I do a Secret Santa and we nominate a charity each. I've just donated to Green Peace.

And my last job is to donate to Streetvet which is my business charity of the year.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Why...


Haha. The last bit of your post says 


Happy Paws2 said:


> only to put the neighbours though their doors.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Haha. The last bit of your post says


I got it...:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, tiny tree up, candle thingy in window, heirloom picture gone up for its 83 year, so apart from the cards all done


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> I'm being a bit unfair to myself as I made rag rug wreaths last year (and a second in white and silver which I didn't photograph - I will) and I'm making little miniature one this year.
> 
> View attachment 480080
> View attachment 480081


That's really lovely.....


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I am blaming @Mrs Funkin for the fact I now have these little fellas on my shelves.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Oh dear! What have your neighbours done to annoy your OH??
> Or is it @rona missing apostrophe getting highly infectious?


Let me go and rummage in my drawers......


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Psygon said:


> I am blaming @Mrs Funkin for the fact I now have these little fellas on my shelves.
> 
> View attachment 480359


They are very cute


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I am blaming @Mrs Funkin for the fact I now have these little fellas on my shelves.
> 
> View attachment 480359


Oh! I was literally just looking at these last night on Cox&Cox!

They are gorgeous


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So after I saw @MollySmith 's rag wreath, I thought I fancied having a go. Anyway, googled it and then randomly husband said that in the town centre today there was a wreath making workshop organised by the recycling team. Totally free of charge and we got tea and shortbread 

So we went along. Yes, we both went (I told him boys can do crafts too!) and look what we made:

Husband's wreath










My wreath (which fits perfectly in my theme in the kitchen!)

























I'm so pleased with how they turned out - mostly I'm really pleased that husband actually did something like this.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so pleased with how they turned out - mostly I'm really pleased that husband actually did something like this.


And how chuffed is he with his amazing result?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@rona he said, "It's very good, it was nice"...so not as pleased as I am with him (though he has mentioned putting it in his office which I think means he is pleased with his efforts).


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @rona he said, "It's very good, it was nice"...so not as pleased as I am with him (though he has mentioned putting it in his office which I think means he is pleased with his efforts).


They look amazing, I'm very proud of you both! I made some mini ones this weekend from blanket yarn, they're bit droopy as they're just on hessian not a felt board back (like the big ones)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@MollySmith thank you  I'm honestly so pleased that husband made one, it's so good too. He showed his dad last night 

I think I'm going to make a Valentine's one for February, they do a heart shaped wire - I reckon husband can make me a heart shaped wire frame with stuff he's got in the garage.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Decorations really are such a personal thing though arent they??
2 houses I see when walking the dogs really stick out for me...
First house has a string of lights and a christmas tree in their window. Pretty normal, right? Except the lights are a golden/white color and the lights on the tree are blue. It just looks really jarring and wrong to me.:Shifty
Second house has a gigantic blow up dinosaur, wearing a santa hat with a present in its mouth taking over the whole of their front garden!:Wideyed.....bravo! 10/10. good job that person!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hehe don't! Husband quite liked the dinosaur…I agreed to a smaller inflatable. Absolute tat but husband likes it.

We have new house lights and couldn't decide warm white or cool white, so got a set with both.
ETA: they are most definitely not blue, even though they look it in the picture!










I'm holding out for an inflatable from America at some point…they are amazing!

Yes. Decorations are very personal - most people wouldn't want the original Woolies fairy lights but I love them. To each their own I say


----------

